
Q&A with DJ Patil, Chief Data Scientist at the White House - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/dj-patil-white-house-chief-data-scientist-interview/
======
tosh
I'm thrilled to see this guy as Chief Data Scientist at the White House.

If you want to get a feeling for him in action here's his talk on "Designing
for the Enterprise" from the Accel Design Conference:

[https://vimeo.com/91736379](https://vimeo.com/91736379)

Related: [https://medium.com/product-love/software-is-not-eating-
the-w...](https://medium.com/product-love/software-is-not-eating-the-world-
ee205854a505)

------
Raphmedia
(Dj stands for Dhanurjay and not disk jockey.)

